# rip tango



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

he was my star died so unexpectidley a fitting place to end his short but illustrious life rip tango


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

arrrrrr what a shame r.i.p Tango


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

to bad looks a great snake mate  r.i.p


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

Aww R.IP what a beautiful snake.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Even though this snake died 2 years ago (see date) I hope its resting in peace.


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

tombraider said:


> Even though this snake died 2 years ago (see date) I hope its resting in peace.



sorry havent changed the date on the camera  ..... have now,well spotted and thanks


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

twodogs said:


> tombraider said:
> 
> 
> > Even though this snake died 2 years ago (see date) I hope its resting in peace.
> ...


Oh just realised it was myfault not yours  I only looks at the jan 05 and thought it meant januarty 2005. I need to take more notice when i read posts in the early hours of the morning  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

sorry for your loss


----------

